# Random Grinding Sound



## jayhusky (Mar 31, 2012)

Ok, so my desktop has been making random grinding sounds on and off for the last couple of days.

Each time it does it, it lasts for approx 5 seconds and is sounds like the noise you would get from a disk that is getting scratched to high hell in a cd-drive.

I've checked the computer and nothing seems out of the ordinary, all temps seem fine but I'm guessing that its either CPU related (Either CPU itself or the fan) or its the HDD.

HDD is about  3 years old and the CPU is about 4 months old (Stock fan)

I've no issues if its the HDD thats dying as I can easily get a new one, but the CPU is a pain if its on its way out.

Any ideas?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 31, 2012)

I get low scratching noise myself from time to time. In my case it's cause by a fan that's become off-centered.
It doesn't make that hellsih sound you describe though. By the sound of it I'd say it's the HDD, but I am not sure


----------



## BRN (Mar 31, 2012)

It's likely that a bearing from a fan has loosened. Don't worry, it's not anything that could be fatal to your computer, but you should check the fans.


----------



## shteev (Mar 31, 2012)

It's most likely a fan, as stated above.


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 1, 2012)

when your PC makes grinding sounds and an important part was doing that you would notice more than just the sound^^
so i agree, its probably just a fan.
but you might want to look into that, if its the GPU or CPU fan and one of them actually fails the part that is cooled by that fan will cook itself to death!


----------



## jayhusky (Apr 1, 2012)

I just checked the temps of my machine (its been running for about an hour now)
Nothing seems out of the ordinary

CPU                   23 Â°C
Motherboard	36 Â°C
Graphics		39 Â°C
Hard Drives         22 Â°C


Under load you get

CPU                   48 Â°C
Motherboard	45 Â°C
Graphics		52 Â°C
Hard Drives         42 Â°C

I've also check the exhaust fan, CPU fan and intake fan (There are more but they are controlled by a fan controller which is switched off at the moment.)
Exhaust checks out fine
CPU fan is a little noisy but doesn't sound bad 
Intake fan (for HDD's) is working fine.

HDD is making a sound like someone is dropping small metal pellets onto a hard surface (but I've heard that noise before in other machines so it doesn't strike me as odd)

Hope this helps.
I'll be monitoring the temps on the GPU and CPU to make sure they're not running away to burnout


----------



## jayhusky (Apr 3, 2012)

I've fixed the issue, it turned out to be the HDD slipping out of the bay it was in, I hadn't secured it with screws due to noise.

The vibration was causing it to bump against the bay wall it was sat in and it was sliding backwards into the centre of the tower.

I've secured it now with rubber pads to numb the noise and keep it secure, also found the mains cable was loose and arcing, so two birds one stone I guess.

I think we can call this closed.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 3, 2012)

Closing as requested.


----------

